# Gonzales Gone



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Word this morning from Washington that Attorney General Alberto Gonzales on Friday handed in his resignation to the White House. The beseiged AG has been targeted from all sides lately and joins the growing group of Presidential supporters to walk away from public office. In the meantime the investigations continue into Gonzales' actions while in office.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

AP

*Officials say Gonzales has resigned*

AP - *14 minutes ago* CRAWFORD, Texas - Attorney General Alberto Gonzales has resigned, ending a monthslong standoff with critics over the botched handling of FBI terror investigations and the firings of U.S. attorneys, officials said Monday.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Adios!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Now he can join a mega law firm as a senior partner, making more for a single billable hour than I make in a week.


----------



## Dragnet (Aug 2, 2007)

Good to see the Democrats are so concerned with important things like fighting terror. I am so proud of Ted Kennedy and John Kerry and the likes for playing politics when they should be doing there job concentrating on more important things...... Anything to attack Bush and the Republicans. I am more and more convinced that Democrats hate this country so much they don't care if we are attacked again. They put "civil rights" way above our safety. God help us if Democrats win the Presidency and control congress......


----------

